# Cherokee Beekeepers Association Short Course



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I just got back from our short course and I am amazed. We had 137 people attend today! We ran out of chairs and had to get more brought in from a neighboring church. There were three lucky people that got hive starter kits today thanks to a grant program from the state and the state beekeeper's association and the local association (there were 35 people apply for the grants!). We had speakers talk about bee biology, hive equipment, getting bees, installing packages, and a Master Gardener talked about nectar and pollen plants. I will be posting pictures and more details on the day on my blog later today or tomorrow. It was a good day.


----------

